# Garden Railway Tour in Pennsylvania



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

The Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania is hosting a tour this October. Thought some of you may be interested.

http://rrmuseumpa.org/visitors/seas...rFlyer.pdf


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this flyer. We're one of the stops this year again. 10 railroads in 4 hours is a lot. Here's a video of the old railroad from the 2009 open house:

http://www.youtube.com/user/trainma...44PTmS1bNM


----------

